# Hds7 touch vs hds 8



## fishhook20 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm looking at purchasing an hds soon I already have an hds 5 and looking to network is there any other advantages to the touch besides the touch screen that would make it better than the larger screen hds8?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I spent an hour or so at cabelas today trying out hds 7,8 and the touch screen 7 and 9 I think. Personally I liked hds 8 even over the touch screen as for any other advantages I don't see any unless u want a touch screen. Go to a cabelas or somewhere they have a sonar display where u can go through everything on the units in simulator mode it helped me out a lot by the way cabelas has hds 8 gen 2 with structure scan bundle for 1700 good till March 12 I think And 300 $ rebate from lowrance. For me the touch screen didn't seem to work as smooth as the hds button type models.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You really need to get somewhere and try them on the displays and see what you like.

For me the touch screens are a perfect fit, quick and easy to access menus, settings and screens. Not to mention I can set a new waypoint just by touching the map or the sonar screen with the touch. I can run my side scan and just touch the screen on anything I show like a log or a stump and mark it with a waypoint. As simple as it gets.

Everyone has their own preferences, see what you like best


----------



## Inteldrour (Feb 26, 2014)

I use to have the HDS 10 and now I have the HDS 12. The 10 is a good unit but I really prefer the 12 touch over the 10. With the touch screen, you can do everything faster.


----------



## fishhook20 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input I will go try a few and compare the two and see what works best for me before I make the plunge! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

fishhook20 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing an hds soon I already have an hds 5 and looking to network is there any other advantages to the touch besides the touch screen that would make it better than the larger screen hds8?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think there are several advantages to the touch unit. First if you are thinking about structure scan the touch has it built in all you need is the transducer. The non-touch requires a separate box for that feature. If you put it on the touch you can see it on the HDS 5 too if its networked. The other thing I really like on the touch is labeling waypoints. On the touch you get a pop up key pad to type in a meaningful name. I like to label mine personally. I will put in a way point and call it pearch july, or walleye may so I know what caught there and when it was. If you ever labeled a way point on a regular HDS it's a major pain, IMO. Also the processor is faster and more powerful on the touch units. I would say I'm sort of mixed on the 16:9 screen of the touch units vs the 4:3 of the regular units. 

I have as HDS-7 right now and I'm going to add a unit and network them also. I'm going with a touch unit also but i think I'm going Simrad this time.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Also with some of the units if you are planning on adding the spotlight scan and structure scan the price difference from the normal units to the touch screen units would be close to the price to add all the different modules. Also the touch screen units have a video in plug to plug in an underwater camera that can be viewed on the touch screen.


----------

